# OK, so I've got my shiny new SU6...



## Steve Maskery (11 Jan 2007)

... and I've copied the contents of my SU5 Plugins directory to the SU6 Plugins directory, and i get:


```
Error Loading File animation.rb
undefined method `GetString' for nil:NilClassError Loading File attributes.rb
undefined method `GetString' for nil:NilClassError Loading File box.rb
undefined method `GetString' for nil:NilClassError Loading File Enable3DWarehouse.rb
No such file to load -- WarehouseRubyExtensionError Loading File OImage.rb
No such file to load -- KMLImporterLibraryError Loading File SandboxTools.rb
wrong number of arguments(2 for 1)Error Loading File TOTD.rb
wrong number of arguments(2 for 1)Error Loading File units.rb
undefined method `GetHelpContentDir' for LanguageHandler:Class
```

on startup.

What the???????? Anyone else get this? Please don't tell me it's just me, I've been having PC problems since Sunday


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2007)

Steve, remove all the stuff you added to your Plugins directory. Then copy over only the scripts you need to use. See this thread first.

http://forum.sketchup.com/showthread.php?t=77051

AND THIS ONE

http://forum.sketchup.com/showthread.php?t=77034


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks Dave, I'll take a look over the weekend. My PC has been playing up for a week and been driving me nuts as well as taking up all of my time - I've achieved nothing this week. But all of a sudden everything seems back to normal, so I should get some time in the workshop, as well as getting round to sorting this out.

Thanks for the info, much appreciated, as ever.


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Jan 2007)

Sorted, great, thank you.

For anyone else who gets this problem, here is a brief summary.

The obvious thing to do is to copy the SU5 Plugins to SU6, so you keep everything as you know it.

DON'T!

There are some Ruby scripts which are different in SU6 from SU5, even though they have the same name. Some are in different places too. LangHandler, for example. There is a LangHandler in Su6 but it's not the same and if you copy your old one over it screws things up.

If you then uninstall SU6 and start again, the problem does not disappear, because the SU6 Uninstall program only uninstalls files it has installed, not the others you have imported (which is fair enough, I suppose). So you must manually delete all the files and directories in your Google SU6 directory before you reinstall SU6.

Then manually add the Plugins you require, one at a time, from your SU5 Plugins directory to your SU6 Plugins directory.

Then you will have a smile on your face.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Jan 2007)

Steve, glad you got it to work. Let me know how you get on.

Dave


----------

